# Cups: cannot add printer, login/password not recognized

## fdelente

Hello.

I have emerged cups with pam authentication, and read the page about printing (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml)

I have started cupsd, then I go to localhost:631 and try to add a printer, but when I enter 'root' as the username and my root password, the authentication fails.

/var/log/cups/error_log shows

E [22/Feb/2013:12:13:13 +0100] [Client 14] pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)

I tried posting on the Cups user forum, but didn't get much help there.

Is it because my root password has accentuated chars?

What must I do to solve this problem? Thanks!

-- 

F. Delente

----------

## kiksen

It could be that your password is interpreted wrongly if the encoding goes bad. Give it a try! It no big deal to change your password into something simple, try to login to cups and see if that was it. If not, post here again with the result.

/Kiksen

----------

